# An ATITOOL Problem



## Shark3000 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am new here and i have this computer(by clicking on the link):

http://www.2send.us/uploads/22f7ed8d44.txt

and i have Ati Radeon X1600 Series 

and i got this problem on this picture:








Do you know how i solve this problem?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 28, 2007)

What drivers are you using? Were they cleanly installed?


----------



## Shark3000 (Apr 28, 2007)

I installed the lastest driver that is Version 7.4 yesturday and before it, i removed the old driver before installing the new one


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 28, 2007)

How did you remove the old drivers? You could also try older versions. Then there's the Omega drivers.

Very possible that it isn't a driver issue though.


----------



## Shark3000 (Apr 28, 2007)

i uninstalled the old driver on add/remove programs in control panel

what is omega driver?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what the problem is. I don't have any experience with the x1600.

The Omega drivers are third-party. http://www.omegadrivers.net. They offer a lot of tweaks and customizations.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 28, 2007)

Just humour me and try using the 0.24 version of ATi tool. In my opinion 0.26 has a lot of little bugs. 0.24 is more stable, and I never have any problems with it.


----------



## Shark3000 (Apr 30, 2007)

The pictures that i show for you, the problem found in all computer-games like GTA:SA


----------



## Shark3000 (May 11, 2007)

Just look at these pictures:


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

i have only ever seen things like that on a ps2 when i left the vent on the front and it got a really think layer of dust on it(heat issue):S


----------

